# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  ΧΩΡΙΣΜΟΣ...

## gate3

ΚΑΛΗ ΣΑΣ ΜΕΡΑ.ΕΙΜΑΙ 20 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΕΝΑ ΔΙΜΗΝΟ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΣΕ Η ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΜΟΥ.ΗΜΑΣΤΑΝ ΜΑΖΙ ΕΝΑΜΙΣΗ ΧΡΟΝΟ,ΜΕ ΑΓΑΠΟΥΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ,ΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΗΛΙΘΙΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΕΦΕΡΝΑ ΣΕ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΝΑ ΑΓΑΝΑΚΤΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ.ΔΕ ΤΗΣ ΑΡΕΣΕ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΠΝΙΖΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΩ ΕΙΧΑ ΥΠΟΣΧΕΘΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΨΩ,ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΑ ΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑ...ΜΟΥ ΛΕΓΕ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΝΑ ΚΟΨΩ ΤΟ ΓΗΠΕΔΟ,ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΑΝΑ,ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΓΕ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΠΟΙΘΗΣΕΙΣ,ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΡΗΣΑ...ΤΕΛΙΚΑ,ΤΕΛΗ ΜΑΪΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΕ ΟΤΙ ΤΗΣ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙ ΜΕ ΠΟΙΟΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ,ΜΕΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕ ΝΑ ΧΩΡΙΣΟΥΜΕ...ΕΚΕΙ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕ Ο ΓΟΛΓΟΘΑΣ...ΑΫΠΝΟΣ,ΜΕΘΥΣΜΕΝΟ Σ ΚΑΘΕ ΒΡΑΔΥ,ΜΕ ΤΣΙΓΑΡΟ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΥΛ,ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΕΦΕΤΑΙ ΜΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΜΕΡΑ,ΜΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ....ΜΟΥ ΛΕΓΕ "ΜΟΝΟ ΦΙΛΟΙ,ΔΕ ΣΕ ΘΕΛΩ ΠΙΑ"...ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΩ ΜΑ ΔΕ ΜΕ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙ,ΕΧΩ ΑΠΕΛΠΙΣΤΕΙ,ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΟΡΙ ΕΙΠΕ ΠΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΑ ΟΛΟ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΦΙΛΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ...2 ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΜΟΥ ΔΝΟΥΝ ΕΛΠΙΔΑ...1ο ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΤΑΞΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΜΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΡΝΙΖΑ ΣΤΟ ΔΩΜΑΤΙΟ ΤΗΣ,ΟΥΤΕ ΤΑ ΔΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΠΗΡΑ,ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΛΟΥΛΟΥΔΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΧΑΡΙΣΑ ΠΕΡΥΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΧΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΜΑΡΑΜΕΝΟ...2ο ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΦΙΛΗΘΗΚΑΜΕ 3-4 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΜΑΤΑ ΤΟ ΧΩΡΙΣΜΟ ΚΙ Η ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΡΙΝ ΜΙΑ ΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ...ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΟΨΕ ΜΕ ΕΒΡΙΣΕ ΧΥΔΑΙΑ ΠΑΛΙ...ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΒΗΜΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΩ...ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΥΧΗ ΝΟΙΩΘΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ.....

ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΜΟΙΡΑΣΤΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΑΣ....

----------


## edim

Καλημέρα. Δε νοείται να ζούμε στον 21ο αιώνα,σε μια δημοκρατική χώρα και να ακούω ΑΥΤΑ. 
1) προφανως η κοπέλα σου σε ερωτεύτηκε και σε αγάπησε για αυτο που είσαι. ΔΕν μπορεί ξαφνικά ενώ σε γνώρισε να καπνιζεις, να το κόβεις. εΙναι καθαρά δικό σου δικαίωμα, δεν ειναι όρος υγιούς σχέσης, αν εινα δυνατόν. Και το αγόρι της αδερφής μου της λεει να κόψει το κάπνισμα ΑΛΛΑ συμβουλευτικα, όχι ως προϋπόθεση για να τα εχουν! Αυτο ειναι εκβιασμός.
2) ΤΟ να μιλάς για την κάθε πεποίθηση που τυχόν έχεις ειναι απολύτως φυσιολογικό και για την ηλικία σου,και για την οντότητα σου ως ανθρώπινο ον. δΕν μπορεί κανείς και καμία να στο κόψει αυτο. Και απορώ πως θέλεις να είσαι άκομα μαζί της. ΜΕ κάποια που δεν αγαπάει αυτο που πράγματικα είσαι ΑΛΛΑ αυτο που θα ήθελε να είσαι!

Προχωρά στην ζωή σου. ΜΗν κολλας σε καταστάσεις τραγελαφικες. ΒΟηθησε τον εαυτό σου και μην πέσεις στην παγίδα να αλλάξεις για καμία κοπέλα και για κανεναν ανθρωπο.τΟ σύμφωνο και σωστο ειναι να σε δέχονται ως εχει. Διότι ο κάθε άνθρωπος ειναι ξεχωριστός και αυτο που πρέπει ν α κάνουν οι αλλοι ειναι να αγαπάνε την διαφορετικότητα μας.

----------


## virg

> Καλημέρα. Δε νοείται να ζούμε στον 21ο αιώνα,σε μια δημοκρατική χώρα και να ακούω ΑΥΤΑ. 
> 1) προφανως η κοπέλα σου σε ερωτεύτηκε και σε αγάπησε για αυτο που είσαι. ΔΕν μπορεί ξαφνικά ενώ σε γνώρισε να καπνιζεις, να το κόβεις. εΙναι καθαρά δικό σου δικαίωμα, δεν ειναι όρος υγιούς σχέσης, αν εινα δυνατόν. Και το αγόρι της αδερφής μου της λεει να κόψει το κάπνισμα ΑΛΛΑ συμβουλευτικα, όχι ως προϋπόθεση για να τα εχουν! Αυτο ειναι εκβιασμός.
> 2) ΤΟ να μιλάς για την κάθε πεποίθηση που τυχόν έχεις ειναι απολύτως φυσιολογικό και για την ηλικία σου,και για την οντότητα σου ως ανθρώπινο ον. δΕν μπορεί κανείς και καμία να στο κόψει αυτο. Και απορώ πως θέλεις να είσαι άκομα μαζί της. ΜΕ κάποια που δεν αγαπάει αυτο που πράγματικα είσαι ΑΛΛΑ αυτο που θα ήθελε να είσαι!
> 
> Προχωρά στην ζωή σου. ΜΗν κολλας σε καταστάσεις τραγελαφικες. ΒΟηθησε τον εαυτό σου και μην πέσεις στην παγίδα να αλλάξεις για καμία κοπέλα και για κανεναν ανθρωπο.τΟ σύμφωνο και σωστο ειναι να σε δέχονται ως εχει. Διότι ο κάθε άνθρωπος ειναι ξεχωριστός και αυτο που πρέπει ν α κάνουν οι αλλοι ειναι να αγαπάνε την διαφορετικότητα μας.


Θα συμφωνησω ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ.. Δεν τιθεται θεμα.. Δεν μπορεις να εισαι με εναν ανθρωπο και να σου ζηταει να αλλα3εις και ποσο μαλιστα πραγματα και συνηθειες που τις η3ερε ηδη.. Πολυ απαιτητικη μου φαινεται.. Θα σε συμβουλευα να 3εκολλησεις ή τουλαχιστον να μην τρεχεις απο πισω της.. Δειξτης οτι δεν σε ενδιαφερει και ΠΡΟΧΩΡΑ.. Οι γυναικες ενα φτυσιματακι το θελουμε.. Αλλα γνωμη μου ειναι οτι δεν α3ιζει να εισαι σε μια τετοια σχεση και να πιεζεσαι, οσο και να την αγαπας, οσο και να την χρειαζεσαι.. Ειναι καταπιεστικη σχεση η οποια δεν προκειται να βγαλει πουθενα..

----------


## λιλιουμ

Καταρχας μαλλον ειστε πιτσιρικια, οχι? Κατα δευτερον, θα αλλαξεις εσυ χαρακτηρα για μια παλαβη?? Τριτον, σιγα τον πολυελαιο πια που καθεσαι και μεθας και χαλιεσαι, λες και εχασες το λαχειο, χιλιες καλυτερες θα βρεις αν σταματησεις μουρλαινεσαι για αυτην και ανοιξεις τα ματια σου, τεταρτον πολυ κακως και εγωιστικα σε φιλαει ενω εχετε χωρισει και ετσι σου ξαναδινει ελπιδες και εσυ χαλιεσαι. Αν σε ηθελε δε θα της βωμαγε το ενα και θα της ξινιζε το αλλο πανω σου ξαφνικα, και αυτο το ξαφνικα συνηθω σημαινει και τριτο προσωπο... Συμπερασματικα, σιγα το κελεπουρι! Go on..

----------


## nflu

Αν και δεν αξιζει τον κοπο ..ουτε καν να ασχολεισε....σε περιπτωση που δεν μπορεις αλλιως...σκασε μυτη με μια αλλη κοπελιτσα....και η μικρη επιχειρηματιας των σχεσεων θα αλλαξει αρδην συμπεριφορα......να μη χαθει και το ομολογο.....
οσο και να προσπαθησεις να βαλεις τα δυο σου ποδια στο παπουτσι που κουβαλαει σαν εξαρτημα το κοριτσακι...αργα ή γρηγορα...θα βρεθει αλλος σταχτοπουτος....
καλη τυχη!

----------


## kuxumuxu

Γλίτωσες, απλά δεν το έχεις καταλάβει ακόμα.

Πώς μπορείς να είσαι με μία γκόμενα που το μόνο που θέλει είναι να σε αλλάξει? Και πώς να γίνεις δηλαδή, σαν τα μούτρα της? Έλεος!

----------


## gate3

ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΕΝΑ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΗ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΓΥΡΝΟΥΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΟΛΛΑΓΑ ΑΠ' ΑΥΤΗΝ...ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΜΕ ΟΛΗ ΤΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΤΗΣ ΨΥΧΗΣ ΜΟΥ..ΗΜΑΣΤΑΝ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ ΔΕΜΕΝΟ ΖΕΥΓΑΡΙ...ΕΚΑΝΑ ΗΔΗ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΠΕΙΡΑ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΙΑΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΣΧΟΙΝΙ ΕΣΠΑΣΕ(!) ΚΑΙ ΒΡΕΘΗΚΑ ΝΑ ΣΚΑΣΩ ΚΑΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΧΤΥΠΗΣΩ....ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ.ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΝΑ ΚΡΑΤΑΕΙ ΤΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ...ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΦΙΛΗΣΕ..ΘΑ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΩ....

----------


## kuxumuxu

Gate3, η ζωή είναι ωραία και έχει πολλά να προσφέρει. Γιατί να την τελειώσεις τόσο νωρίς?

Το ότι ένα άτομο δεν είναι πλέον στη ζωή σου, δεν σημαίνει ότι ξαφνικά σταμάτησε να σε σκέφτεται ή ακόμα και να σε αγαπάει. Σε φίλησε και κρατάει τις φωτό, επειδή είναι άνθρωπος και έχει συναισθήματα. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι θα γυρίσει.

Κοίτα μπροστά.

----------


## kuxumuxu

Άκου απόπειρα αυτοκτονίας!!! 20 χρονών!

Και το ξέρω ότι το πρόβλημά σου, σου φαίνεται σαν το μεγαλύτερο του κόσμου, αλλά για κοίτα λίγο γύρω σου...

Και να μην μιλήσω για δυστυχίες και προβλήματα υγείας... Ας μιλήσω για ερωτικά, ας μιλήσω για μένα.

Εμένα με παράτησε το αγόρι μου μετά από πολύ περισσότερα χρόνια! Αν εσύ αυτοκτονήσεις, εγώ τι θα έπρεπε να κάνω δηλαδή? Σκέψου καθαρά. Αν αυτά που μας λες, στα έλεγε ένας φίλος σου, τι θα τον συμβούλευες εσύ? Βγες λίγο από το πρόβλημα και σκέψου με καθαρό μυαλό.

----------


## edim

ευτυχως ή δυστυχως σε αυτην την ζωη , μονοι μας ερχομαστε και μονοι μας φευγουμε...χωρις να μας ρωταει κανεις.. ετσι, απο τυχη! γιατι το να σαι 20 χρονων στο ανθος της ηλικιας σου και να μιλας για αυτοκτονιες ειναι το πιο δειλο πραγμα.. και οσοι και αν λενε οτι η αυτοκτονια ειναι ηρωικη πραξη, ειναι μπουρδες! Πιο λιποψυχη πραξη δεν υπαρχει! Εισαι νεος και η ζωη ανοιγει μπροστα σου.. ολοι εχουμε ερωτευτει, πληγωθει και μετα ξανα απο την αρχη! Αυτη ειναι η ζωη. Αποδεξου το και δεν θα χεις κανενα προβλημα!

----------


## virg

> ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΕΝΑ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΗ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΓΥΡΝΟΥΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΟΛΛΑΓΑ ΑΠ' ΑΥΤΗΝ...ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΜΕ ΟΛΗ ΤΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΤΗΣ ΨΥΧΗΣ ΜΟΥ..ΗΜΑΣΤΑΝ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ ΔΕΜΕΝΟ ΖΕΥΓΑΡΙ...ΕΚΑΝΑ ΗΔΗ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΠΕΙΡΑ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΙΑΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΣΧΟΙΝΙ ΕΣΠΑΣΕ(!) ΚΑΙ ΒΡΕΘΗΚΑ ΝΑ ΣΚΑΣΩ ΚΑΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΧΤΥΠΗΣΩ....ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ.ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΝΑ ΚΡΑΤΑΕΙ ΤΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ...ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΦΙΛΗΣΕ..ΘΑ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΩ....


Θα παραιτηθεις ετσι απλα απο την ζωη επειδη μια κοπελα σε παρατησε? Ειλικρινα δεν το καταλαβαινω αυτο που λες.. Βρες δυναμη,θαρρος,κουραγιο και πολεμα για αυτο που θες.. Ολη σου η ζωη ειναι μπροστα.. Ζησε και ασε ολα τα υπολοιπα.. Υπαρχουν πολυ χειροτερα πραγματα απο μια ερωτικη απογοητευση.. 20 χρονων εισαι ακομα.. Σιγουρα αυτη που αξιζει, θα μεινει πλαι σου ΓΙ'ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ και οχι γι'αυτο που θελουν να εισαι.. Εγωισμο δεν εχεις? Βαλτον μπροστα και απλα προχωρα..

----------


## Τζουλια

> ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΕΝΑ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΗ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΓΥΡΝΟΥΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΟΛΛΑΓΑ ΑΠ' ΑΥΤΗΝ...ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΜΕ ΟΛΗ ΤΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΤΗΣ ΨΥΧΗΣ ΜΟΥ..ΗΜΑΣΤΑΝ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ ΔΕΜΕΝΟ ΖΕΥΓΑΡΙ...ΕΚΑΝΑ ΗΔΗ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΠΕΙΡΑ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΙΑΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΣΧΟΙΝΙ ΕΣΠΑΣΕ(!) ΚΑΙ ΒΡΕΘΗΚΑ ΝΑ ΣΚΑΣΩ ΚΑΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΧΤΥΠΗΣΩ....ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ.ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΝΑ ΚΡΑΤΑΕΙ ΤΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ...ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΦΙΛΗΣΕ..ΘΑ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΩ....


εισαι σοβαρος τωρα? η μας δουλευεις? εχουν δικιο με αυτα που σου λενε..εισαι 20χρονων...και εκανες αποπειρα αυτοκτονιας για μια που σε χωρισε επειδη δεν της αρεσε αυτο που εβλεπε μπροστα της? ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ στο λεω να το ξερεις. Τι εγινε ξαφνικα και δεν της αρεσε οτι ερωτευτηκε? Δεν θελω να σε στεναχωρησω αλλα αλλη ηταν η αιτια... Και ποιος σου ειπε εσενα οτι εχει κρατησει τη φωτο σας?

----------


## gate3

> εισαι σοβαρος τωρα? η μας δουλευεις? εχουν δικιο με αυτα που σου λενε..εισαι 20χρονων...και εκανες αποπειρα αυτοκτονιας για μια που σε χωρισε επειδη δεν της αρεσε αυτο που εβλεπε μπροστα της? ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ στο λεω να το ξερεις. Τι εγινε ξαφνικα και δεν της αρεσε οτι ερωτευτηκε? Δεν θελω να σε στεναχωρησω αλλα αλλη ηταν η αιτια... Και ποιος σου ειπε εσενα οτι εχει κρατησει τη φωτο σας?


Ο ΑΔΕΡΦΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΙΠΕ.ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΛΛΗ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΣΤΗΡΙΖΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ Σ' ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΦΑΣΗ.ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΔΕΙΞΕ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΤΥΧΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΩ ΑΥΤΗ ΕΛΕΙΠΕ.

----------


## kuxumuxu

> Ο ΑΔΕΡΦΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΙΠΕ.ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΛΛΗ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΣΤΗΡΙΖΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ Σ' ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΦΑΣΗ.ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΔΕΙΞΕ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΤΥΧΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΩ ΑΥΤΗ ΕΛΕΙΠΕ.


Συγγνώμη, κάνεις παρέα με τον αδερφό της? Είναι δυνατόν? Κόψε άμεσα. Αλλιώς δεν θα το ξεπεράσεις ποτέ.

----------


## gate3

ΔΕ ΜΟΥ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΣΕ ΤΙΠΙΤΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΔΙ...ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟΣ ΤΥΠΟΣ!

----------


## kuxumuxu

> ΔΕ ΜΟΥ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΣΕ ΤΙΠΙΤΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΔΙ...ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟΣ ΤΥΠΟΣ!


Είναι πολύ κακό να κάνεις παρέα μαζί του. Για σένα είναι κακό. Στο λέω εκ πείρας. Ότι και να κάνει αυτός, θα σου θυμίζει εκείνη. Αν αναφερθεί εκείνη θα πέφτεις. Θα ρωτάς κάποιες φορές για εκείνη. Όλα θα γυρνάνε γύρω απο εκείνη. Θα πάθεις μεγάλη ζημιά.

----------


## gate3

ΟΝΤΩΣ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΑΠΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΟΨΩ ΜΕ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ...ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΕ ΕΒΛΕΠΕ ΣΑΝ ΤΟΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΑΔΕΡΦΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ.ΘΑ ΝΟΙΩΘΩ ΑΧΑΡΙΣΤΙΑ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ.

----------


## kuxumuxu

Τι να σου πω. Κι εγώ το ίδιο ένιωθα. Αλλά μόνο όταν ξέκοψα, ένιωσα καλύτερα. 

Τουλάχιστον, αμα του εξηγήσεις πώς νιώθεις και του πεις ότι θες να απομακρυνθείς για λίγο επειδή πονάς. Και μετά από κανα 2μηνο βλέπεις. Αλλά ένα διάστημα απομάκρυνσης επιβάλεται.

----------


## fantasy

Κοιτάξου μπροστά στον καθρέφτη, πες τί μαλακίες κάνω...και ξεκόλλα. άκου σχοινιά... Δηλαδή τώρα αν σου έλεγε σε θέλω πίσω θα πήγαινες? τί είσαι το κατοικίδιό της??? Αυτοκτόνα για να σκοτώσεις τα όνειρά σου και τη ζωή σου για μία γκόμενα..ωραίος! 

Υ.Γ. αυτή όπως πήγαινε θα σε έβαζε να κόψεις και τίποτα άλλο...

----------


## dikipo

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## elis

Μεγάλε αν δεν τρολαρεισ είσαι θανατηφορά βλάκας ακου αυτα που σου λένε τα κορίτσια κ βαλε μυαλό γτ έχεις πρόβλημα

----------

